# Wheezing?



## jzgrlduff (Feb 15, 2008)

Macy wheezes once in a while for short periods of time. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

None of my dogs have done this, so I'd be concerned. Well, wait, that's not true. When Luke's allergies are really bad, he wheezes a bit. If this is a new thing, though, I'd probably get it checked out, just to be safe.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It could be allergies, so I would do check with your vet.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Once in a while for a few mins, or, once in a while for an hour or two, or, day or two at a time?

For a few mins, it's probably just something she's inhaled, or she revese sneezed and you missed it, or she ate something you might not have noticed, and got it stuck(like when you eat and talk at het same time) I wouldn't worry about that.

If it's for several hours/days at a time, I'd get her checked out to rule out a serious problem, and if it's allergies/asthma like problems to get something to relieve it.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Cisco will cough and wheeze after exercise or when his allergies are really bad. He does have both asthma and allergies. We're able to control it with medicine. 

It's probably worth checking out and if you're able to find patterns or correlations to when it happens that's worth documenting for the vet (ie: after being outside or running around, etc.)


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Daisey Mae wheezes during the summer when the pollens are heavy. Best to check with your vet though.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

If it is true wheezing, it could be an indication of allergies, asthma or a developing medical condition. All of which should be evaluated and checked out by your vet. 

If it is just a reverse sneeze, that is totally harmless. Sometimes antihistimines will help with it if it is a constant issue that the dog just can't stop doing. But we're talking about for long stretches, several times a day, every day before medication is usually tried for a reverse sneeze.

If you are unsure which Macy is doing, then a vet workup would be your safest bet.


----------



## jzgrlduff (Feb 15, 2008)

It happens maybe once a day, for a few seconds at a time.


----------

